# Thyroid patients causing radioactive drinking water?



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Interesting article! Makes me wonder how much detectable I-131 I put into our sewage system lol. Our drinking water comes from a different area so we don't have the problem this article talks about.

http://www.philly.com/philly/health...tied_to_thyroid_patients.html?cmpid=138896554


----------

